# 1/1200 merchant ship plans



## Captian Dag

looking for source of plans for scratch building 1/1200 merchant ships preferably older style cargo ships. 

kind regards,
CDag


----------



## stores

*Model Ships*

Hi, Type In 1/1200 Model Ship Plans, View Results, Amazon Have 2 Books Both 1/1200 Plans, First Has 18 Plans, Second Has 30, Miniature Merchant Ships, New And Secondhand Available. WRITTEN BY JIM BOWEN.


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK

(Applause)MMS and MORE MMS both recomended i have both and have used the drawings for models a photo or 2 help but there is enough detail for a decent model


----------



## Shipbuilder

I built this _Carmania_ from the John Bowen 1/1200 plans. I enlarged it to 32'=1" A lot of photographs helped with the details, but the plans are really excellent.
Bob


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK

B\)very niceB\)


----------



## pete8

*1200 ship plans*

Hi CDag,
I certainly agree with comments on the two John Bowen Books ..... I would say essential kit on miniature ship modelling.
But there is another excellent book on the subject " Waterline Ship Models" by E.C.Talbot Booth. It covers some 19 British companies up to about 1939 and there are 33 working drawings plus, where necessary, additional info. on sister ships of the same company. Ship owners include Blue Funnel, Lamport and Holt, Aberdeen and Commonwealth, NZSC etc etc.
The book is scarce but it crops up from time to time on Amazon and Abebooks
Pete8


----------



## Shipbuilder

I had the Talbot-Booth book once, but got rid of it as I found the drawings pretty awful.

For small ship plans, you can't beat The Motor Ship, Shipbuilding & Shipping Record, Shipbuilder & Marine Engine Builder, The Shipping World etc. They are packed with small to medium (fold out) plans and these can easily be resized to 1/1200 in most photocopiers. These books can be found on the internet, but are pretty expensive. The good news is that you can order them from the library (UK) and take it from there.

The C V Waine books are pretty good for plans as well. British Ocean Tramps Vols I & II as well as his Steam Coaster books.

Bob


----------



## pete8

*1200 scale ship models*

A further line to CDag...I see that Abebooks are currently listing copies of Booth,s" Waterline Ship Models". 
They also list another Booth book titled "Miniature Waterline Ship Modelling" This is, in fact, a small paperback booklet covering a couple of models only and not a great deal of help.
Pete8


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK

waine is brilliant i bought them all as rare expensive 1st editions !!dumpkopf!!
but worth it! for all books try your local 2nd hand book shops ,always cheaper than tinternet especialy train shops!


----------



## pete8

Yes, point taken Bob....the drawings in Talbot- Booths are poor but after ironing out the somewhat "toy boat" images by using a bit of ship savvy and experience etc., not to mention help from photos very decent models result.

A few years ago I used to buy the odd SB &SR from a marine bookseller but interested in your comment re obtaining them via the Library service....I used to get the odd book at 50p per reservation and it is now, I understand, £5!!!!
Pete.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Pete,
Wish it was still £5. A full year bound volume would now be expected to fetch £100 or more. Single copies (one month) of the old Shipbuilder can go for in excess of £150 each. Fortnately, I got my bound volumes years ago when they were between £20 and £50 each. That was at a time when libraries & technical colleges were "downsizing" and getting rid of the unpopular books about "boats" as they call them now(==D)
Take a look on Ebay at the present rates, there are usually some on there. Or look for them on www.bookfinder.com 
Bob


----------



## pete8

Bob, after coming ashore in the 50s I worked for some 5 years for a marine contractor ( NE shipyards) the SB & SR and Motorship were delivered every month and circulated around each department. Then they would lie gathering dust on a shelf in somebody's office until finally being dumped. Can't believe it happened.

Pete


----------



## Shipbuilder

A lot of these old journals are now being scanned and offered very cheaply on the internet. But unfortunately, in most cases, when the scanner comes across a folded plan, they don't bother unfolding it, but just scan the folded page. They are scanned manually, because every so often, a human finger appears where they are holding the page down.
Bob


----------



## Split

Shipbuilder said:


> I built this _Carmania_ from the John Bowen 1/1200 plans. I enlarged it to 32'=1" A lot of photographs helped with the details, but the plans are really excellent.
> Bob


Congratulations. She's a beauty.


----------



## japottinger

When I worked in Scotts' of Greenock Eng. D.O. they had a safe, (rebuilt literally bomb proof, after losing much of their records by Nazi bombing in WWII) and had all shipbuilding and eng. magazines, etc all fully bound. A later contact of mine said that with the Trafalgar House take over they were all put in a skip and burned as so much " rubbish!"


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK

i have just discovered a great source of 1200 /1250 drawings most profile only
"DEUTSCHLANDS HANDELSFLOTTE" VARIOUS YEARS AVAILABLE I bought 2010 in germany last week and have added 1939 and 1958/59(reprints)from amazon and abebooks the 58/59 is full of classic ships from BERLIN to tugs and trawlers,prices vary wildly


----------



## japottinger

*Plans*

Aberdeen Maritime museum library has bound copies of many old Motor Ship, Shipbuilder & Mar. Eng plus Transactions of Naval Architecs etc


----------

